
Your Pricing is Hurting Your Proposal, but Not How You Think - reubenswartz
http://www.mimiran.com/proposals/your-pricing-is-hurting-your-proposal-but-not-how-you-think/
======
mkonda
I had this problem with a proposal I did. I managed to use a higher price than
I was really comfortable with based on the value. As I waited for the prospect
to respond, all I could think of was that I messed it up with the price.

When I talked with the prospect later (they chose another path) their feedback
was: price was not an issue. They hadn't blinked. Why am I hung up on pricing
too high?

Anyone else?

